# Chase the Chaise



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

On 5 longer Gravel rides this year, Salsa cycles has set up a photo-op late in the ride for everyone to get their pictures taken - and just about everyone does. 

https://salsacycles.pixieset.com/dirtykanza200/

Coast to Coast in Michigan and Dirty Kanza were two that I know people who took the opportunity (including me at DK200). They place the Chaise close enough to the end that when you get to it, you've got the race in the bag! For DK200 as an example it was at the 180 mile marker. There are some really interesting/funny poses people come up with, worth scanning them if you are interested. Here's my picture from DK200


----------

